# Blue/Orange Pen blank



## gt64155 (Oct 2, 2009)

I need some help. Does any know where I could get a blue/orange pen blank? This is for the father a a huge Illinois football fan.

TIA
Bill


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 2, 2009)

Woodcraft sells one that color, I think I may even have a few of them.

Or you could check with Ed and Dawn.


----------



## warreng8170 (Oct 2, 2009)

There's one called "Gator Alley" that I just turned. Available from Bear Tooth Woods. It is also available through Woodcraft.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a member here (Follow3) that made some Navy/White/Orange blanks for me.  I wanted some for Auburn fans.  Illinois colors are similar, you might send him a PM.

The Gator Alley blank, is more of a Florida blue.

Here is a Cigar pen from one of the blanks.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=6724


----------



## JohnU (Oct 2, 2009)

warreng8170 said:


> There's one called "Gator Alley" that I just turned. Available from Bear Tooth Woods. It is also available through Woodcraft.




I tried this blank for the same reason. The only problem with it is sometimes it comes out looking a little more purple and less blue.  I would check with Dawn and Ed at Exoticblanks.com


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 3, 2009)

Bill , Neil (wolftat) has some nice Photochromic blanks over in the Indidual Classified forum . Just what you're looking for . Check them out .


----------



## hewunch (Oct 3, 2009)

One more suggestion, Jeff in Indiana does all my custom colors. Does a great job too!


----------



## DedicatedPencrafter (Apr 28, 2014)

*Does anybody know who makes custom blanks?*

I'm looking for an orange, white, and blue blank


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 28, 2014)

DedicatedPencrafter said:


> I'm looking for an orange, white, and blue blank


 
I get custom colors from Jonathan Brooks


----------



## DedicatedPencrafter (Apr 28, 2014)

*jonathan brooks?*

what's his user name? or how do I contact him?


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 28, 2014)

brooks803; Jonathon made some special blanks for me also.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's one from WoodTurningz:

Check it out here:

Inlace Acrylester Pen Blank #55 - Dolphins - WoodTurningz


----------

